# Clever Anagrams



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

This has got to be one of the cleverest
E-mails I've received in awhile. 
Someone out there 
Must be "deadly" atScrabble.
(Wait till you see the last one)! 



PRESBYTERIAN: 
When you rearrange the letters:
BEST IN PRAYER 



ASTRONOMER: 
When you rearrange the letters:
MOON STARER 



DESPERATION: 
When you rearrange the letters:
A ROPE ENDS IT 



THE EYES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
THEY SEE 



GEORGE BUSH:
When you rearrange the letters: 
HE BUGS GORE 



THE MORSE CODE :
When you rearrange the letters: 
HERE COME DOTS 


DORMITORY:
When you rearrange the letters:
DIRTY ROOM 

SLOT MACHINES:
When you rearrange the letters: 
CASH LOST IN ME 



ANIMOSITY:
When you rearrange the letters:
IS NO AMITY 



ELECTION RESULTS :
When you rearrange the letters: 
LIES - LET'S RECOUNT



SNOOZE ALARMS : 
When you rearrange the letters: 
ALAS ! NO MORE 
Z'S 



A DECIMAL POINT : 
When you rearrange the letters:
I'M A DOT IN PLACE 



THE EARTHQUAKES: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
THAT QUEER SHAKE 



ELEVEN PLUS TWO: 
When you rearrange the letters: 
TWELVE PLUS ONE 




AND FOR THE GRAND FINALE:


MOTHER-IN-LAW:
When you rearrange the letters: 
WOMAN HITLER


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Excellent anagrams, I wonder how many others there are?

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Taken from this list
Dormitory = Dirty Room

Dictionary = Indicatory

Schoolmaster = The classroom

Elvis = Lives

Listen = Silent

Clint Eastwood = Old West Action

Madam Curie = Radium came

A telephone girl = Repeating "Hello"

Western Union = No Wire Unsent

The country side = No City Dust Here

Evangelist = Evil's Agent

Astronomers = Moon starers / No more stars

Postmaster = Stamp Store

A telescope = To see place

The eyes = They see

The ears = Hear set

The cockroach = Cook, catch her

Waitress = A stew, Sir?

The centenarians = I can hear ten "tens"

Desperation = A rope ends it

I run to escape = A persecution

The Morse Code = Here Come Dots

The Meaning of Life = The fine game of nil

Slot Machines = Cash Lost in'em

Conversation = Voices Rant On

Disraeli = I lead, Sir.

Clothespins = So let's pinch

Mr. Mojo risin' = Jim Morrison
(from the Doors song, "L.A. Woman")

The Great New York Rapid Transit Tunnel = Giant work in street, partly underneath

Florence Nightingale = Nigel, Fetch an Iron Leg / Flit on Cheering Angel
(Richard Stilgoe in "The Richard Stilgoe Letters")

MacDonalds = Clam and Sod

Darling I love you = leaving your idol / Avoiding our yell 

Butterfly = Flutter-by 

Heavy Rain? = Hire a Navy! 

Tom Cruise = So I'm Cuter 

Animosity = Is No Amity

Mother-in-law = Woman Hitler

Funeral = Real Fun

Protectionism = Cite no imports = Nice to imports

A domesticated animal = Docile, as a man Tamed it

The Railroad Train = Hi! I Rattle and Roar

The Hilton = Hint: Hotel

A Rolling Stone Gathers No Moss = Stroller on Go, Amasses Nothing

Sunshine and Shadow = Show in Sun and Shade

The Check is in the Mail = Claim "Heck, I sent it (heh)"

The United States Bureau of Fisheries = I Raise the Bass to Feed Us in the Future

Snooze Alarms = Alas! No More Z's

Vacation Times = I'm Not as Active

Vacation time = I am not active
(Mike Gillis)

Software = Swear Oft

Sycophant = Acts phony
(Stephen Jones)

Silicon Graphics = A Long Chip Crisis / Can logic ship, sir? / Gosh, sir, I can clip!

Alec Guinness = Genuine Class
(Dick Cavett)

The Detectives = Detect Thieves

The Hospital Ambulance = A Cab, I Hustle to Help Man

Semolina = Is No Meal

The United States of America = Attaineth its cause, freedom

Christmas tree = Search, Set, Trim

A Gentleman = Elegant Man

Presbyterians = Best In Prayers = Britney Spears

The Public Art Galleries = Large Picture Halls, I Bet

A Decimal Point = I'm a Dot in Place

The Earthquakes = That Queer Shake

Salman Rushdie = Read, Shun Islam

Martin Scorsese = Screen is a storm
(the director of movies Taxi Driver, Mean Streets, GoodFellas, Cape Fear, and Age of Innocence.)

Barbie doll = I'll bare bod / Babe I'd roll / Liberal bod

Student Information Processing Board = Computation Transgression Forbidden
(MIT)

Statue of Liberty = Built to Stay Free

Eleven plus two = Twelve plus one

Patrick Stewart = A Crap Trek Twist

Mel Gibson = Bong Smile

Admirer = Married

Indomitableness = Endless ambition

New York Times = Monkeys write / Monkey writes
(by Andrew Glines)

Television programming = Permeating living rooms
(by Dan)

David Letterman = Nerd amid late TV

Howard Stern = Retard shown

Contradiction = Accord not in it
(by E. Tyron)

Debit card = Bad credit
(by Mike Morton)

Naturalist = A trails nut

Internet routers = Reorient net ruts
Church of Scientology = Rich-chosen goofy Cult

Dave p


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Very interesting ,I'm a mother in law


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And I am a 

"wins loan"

Dave p


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thinking of the subs thread


Motorhome facts - Fathom Cost More :?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

it's Wimbledon time so,

Monica Seles = camel noises

OK she's not playing now but I couldn't think of one for Andy Murray :lol: 


it's also interesting that the word anagram doesn't have one


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

My erstwhile MP was Lembit Opik, he of Cheeky girl fame. An anagram of his name was "I KIL TO BE MP".

Dick


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Andy Murray, real name Andrew Murray =Dry, raw manure

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Motorhomefacts = ????

G


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Specsavers G :lol: 

Go back 5 posts in this thread if I remember corectly

Dave p


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Go back 5 posts in this thread if I remember corectly


Senior moment = ????!!

G


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

while on the subject of anagrams I remembered this one which also happens to be a palindrome as well - and actually makes sense as well

deliver evil, live reviled


----------

